# XP Workstation doesnt seem to be part of 2008 domain



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi guys,

got a 2008 r2 standard server with about 15 xp clients
everything has been fine 

but lately one workstation (The managers of course!) is asking for a password when i try to access shares, despite logging into the domain.
even outlook connecting to a gmail account is asking for a password now,( i dont see how this can be related though.)

when i go \\servername\work it prompts for password...and if i put in the administrator acc and pass it seems ok. and i can browse all shares, and my database program also works.

today i removed the workstation off the domain, deleted the computer account and added it to the domain again. But this didnt solve the problem. I created him a new account and he can log in and all seems fine.

But this is worrying...and i dont like to mask problems in case it starts happening elsewhere with other workstations. i want to solve this.

Is this an active directory error, or the workstation? how can i test? 
any info or help appreciated.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Delete any cached credentials. Once you join it to the domain does it show up in the computers container in AD Users & Computers?


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

yes the account did get re created rock...is this some kind of corruption or error...should i run a chkdsk on the server?

i tried running this command to clear cached credentials

rundll32.exe keymgr.dll, KRShowKeyMgr

but i get an error, i will investigate this further


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Do you keep adding this computer back to the domain with exactly the same name as before? If you are this is probably causing your issues. On the workstation go to Control Panel > User Accounts > Advanced > Manage passwords. Delete anything listed there.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

will try this weekend rock...tried to delete cached credentials using more lines i found in various forums...none seem to work...is this a worthy step in trying to resolve this?...thanks for the reply


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

detached from the domain,renamed the computer name, deleted the old computer account and then reconnected to the domain...same problem

i have created a new user account and transferred the old profile and all is working fine...but this still bothers me

is it common for AD to have such problems? i am backing up the system state in my backups, should i just restore AD from a backup next time i have such problems?

thanks for your help rock!!! ...you rock!!!


----------



## Doc_MM (Feb 7, 2012)

I've seen similar problems with a XP desktop that was trying to run as Master Browser on a Windows 2008 AD network. Do some quick searches on how to disable the Master Browser setting on the XP machine - it's a couple of Registry entries - but I don't have my reference in front of me. Look in your Event Log - see if you are getting Browser elections (or run Wireshark and watch for browser announcements / browser elections) - that was how I identified my problem. 

I've also had a similar problem with a misconfigured subnet mask on one machine - the subnet was 255.255.248.0 rather than the needed 255.255.240.0 - so some network items were accessible, others weren't - it was a pain to locate until I found the misconfigured subnet.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks DOC i will keep what you said in mind...just busy with other problems at the mo...
thanks again

PK


----------

